# Nikon E Series Lens - Compability?



## Craddosk (Jan 26, 2009)

Quick question, will an E series lens (in this case, Nikon 50mm 1.8) fit on a modern digital camera (ie D40x)? I realize autofocus will not work, but for $45, if it fits the camera, I'll be just fine.

Thanks!


----------



## ANDS! (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes.  The mounts are the same.  Check Nikonians.org for a list of what lens series will/will not work on your camera.  However yes, the 30 dollar Series E 50MM is a perfect choice for the D40x since the more expensive (and similarly built) AF-D will require the same manual focus effort.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, it will mount of your D40x and you can take photos with it.  You will have focus manually (obviously) and metering will be complete guess-work.

Series E lenses are exactly the same as their AI-S counterparts, only built using more plastic components and sometimes having slightly different optical designs.

In the case of the 50mm f/1.8, it's an excellent lens.  I had a 50mm f/1.8 Nikkor AI-S for a bit.  The only difference I could find was that the Nikkor was a bit heavier and close-focused to 1.5 feet (the Series E close focuses to 2 feet).


----------



## Craddosk (Jan 26, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks for the info. I think I'll save up a bit longer to get the one with a CPU so as to meter properly. Make's my life just easier.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll just say that getting the Series E has really helped me learn a lot about metering, but the 50/1.8 AF-D is so cheap that it's almost silly _not_ to buy that one instead.


----------

